# Introducing Sheba's Pride!!!



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

This is the little Boer buckling born on the farm yesterday morning! He has been named Sheba's Pride....he his Sheba's only kid so I figured he was her "Pride" and joy, that's how he got his name!





































These pics were taken at about 7 this morning!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just sooooo darn cute! Give him and mom smooches for me!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well he is very cute! I think Pride fits him very well.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a cutie- I love that width in his chest already-


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwww he's adorable!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Look at that sweet face! Just melts my heart! Congratulations!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, I will!!! Thanks ETR!!! I wasn't his breeder but I am proud of him anyway!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, he was sure worth the wait. :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just to cute!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

He sure was worth the wait!!! I milked mom a little today but didn't want to take a lot from Pride. I got a few ounces out of the side he isn't nursing...I am going to work with him on nursing the other side.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a cutie! Congrats on such a nice boy!!!!!


----------

